# "YANKEE" 106 Radio Tool Set



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

My set is now just about complete:



















Why did North Bros. even produce a Radio Tool Set?
In the days of Radio's infancy - the 1920s and
early 1930s - radio manufacture and rebuild was
very much the province of wood workers (including
cabinet and furniture makers). The chassis for
mounting components and the speaker cabinets were
mostly made of wood. I think tool sets such as the
Yankee No. 106 would have been used by professional
component installers and repairmen rather than
those doing their own household repairs. My father
was a tinkerer by nature and he took on repairing
radios for family members and friends during the
1930s. He didn't own an elaborate tool set like the
YANKEE No. 106 - he just made do with the tools he
had. I used to help him on occasion - I built my
first crystal radio set in 1938.









*1925 Advertisement
*
James


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That's really cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

That is really nice, I have never heard of those tools and the prices are good!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's a very unique set of tools and case. I've never seen a complete set at flea markets or garage/yard sales. I have bought that Yankee by itself .









 







.


----------



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> That's a very unique set of tools and case. I've never seen a complete set at flea markets or garage/yard sales. I have bought that Yankee by itself .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are rarely encountered. Here is a virtually new and unused set from the collection of my friend Dave Nowicki: 



















James


----------



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

Joeb41 said:


> That is really nice, I have never heard of those tools and the prices are good!


Unfortunately it is a 1925 Ad. 

James


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow. That is really cool. What are you missing it looks complete.


----------



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

MasterSplinter said:


> Wow. That is really cool. What are you missing it looks complete.


I am missing the little wrench -- I substituted a contemporary chuck wrench.

Here is a new - never used - complete set (very rare) in the collection of my friend Dave Nowicki:



















James


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

jamesicus said:


> Unfortunately it is a 1925 Ad.
> 
> James


I was only kidding about the prices being good. I realize it was an old ad. Actually in 1925 they may have been thought of as expensive. :icon_smile:


----------



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

Joeb41 said:


> I was only kidding about the prices being good. I realize it was an old ad. Actually in 1925 they may have been thought of as expensive. :icon_smile:


Yes I understand, Joeb - and I agree with your last observation.

James


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow. What is the value of your friends unused set. Sweet find i must say.


----------



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

MasterSplinter said:


> Wow. What is the value of your friends unused set ..........


I don't know. These sets are quite rare and pricey though - the last one I can find offered for sale was three years ago: https://www.mjdtools.com/ToolItem.php?item=231398&list=1276

I couldn't find out what the price realized was. I don't know what Dave will eventually do with his set. I am going to pass mine on to one of my grandsons.

James


----------

